# Kicking out while cantering.



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys. I have been having a problem with my mare when cantering. She picks up a canter really easily and willingly, but when we canter in circles, she evidently does not like it and pins her ears down and swishes her tail, and tries to break into a trot, which I try to avoid with my legs and, I fess up, a crop, a couple of times. She has 'kicked the air' twice when I tried to 'force' her. I tend to think it was my starting to use the crop. So I am not using it any more. The first time she did it, I ended up almost hanging from her neck, but I did not fall, the second time, I was not so unbalanced. I don't know how to stop this behaviour, specially because I have to admit I am afraid of her throwing me off or something. Any ideas?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you checked for soreness that would be my first thought


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Prinella said:


> Have you checked for soreness that would be my first thought


 

me too.


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry! I have just noticed I wrote countering instead of cantering! Glad you understood anyway! Is there any way I can correct that? Well, anyway, going back to the cantering problem, thanks for your replies! I also thought she might be sore, so I had my trainer ride her several times and Yapa never kicked while cantering with her, which made me realize that I must be doing something she doesn't like and that she feels she can get away with kicking with me... Still, I don't know how to solve it. I don't want to get into a battle, like, you kick, I use the crop harder, since that, in my opinion, would make things even worse. Any suggestions?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mary,
note change to title. oK?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My mare did it too from time to time (attitude coupled with laziness). You have 2 options (as my trainer always says  ): either ignore it or correct on spot and continue as nothing happened. When it's not really big one I just ignore it (as bucking requires quite a bit of energy and she's likely not gonna spend it when she knows she has to work). When it's really big (usually when she's been off work for several days and has lots of energy) I turn her head and make her go in tight circle then just get her straight and ask for canter again like nothing happened.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, Kitten Val's advice is very good. My TB started doing the exact same thing. It is like a kid refusing to do something....she is testing you. Once you rule out soreness (and if she is fine with the trainer that sort of rules that out), then she is testing to see if YOU really mean that she has to canter. The key for you now is to move her forward through it and not let her think her behavior is ok. I got a bit scared when my boy did this then I realized the bucks arent big and I'm not going anywhere, so when he did it again I smacked him on the butt with my crop and he bucked AGAIN, and then I smacked him again and then he cantered beautifully. He never tried it again for a long time. When he did, I did the same routine. He got the picture. 

The key here is for you to confidently tell her who's boss. Another way I describe what my boy used to do is "crow hop" or "cow kick". 

One thing: did your trainer use the same saddle as you when she rode her? If not, then you could possibly suspect a bad saddle fit. But honestly, 99% its behavioral!


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Tinyliny!!!! I hated reading that mistake!!!! Thank you all for your answers. Yes, Saratoga, we both used the same saddle... I agree it is behavioural... she is testing me. I have to be stronger than her, trying to find that in myself... I'll try your suggestions and keep you posted!!
Thanks again!!!!


----------

